# Chauffeur2 is back.



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hello everybody,

Those of you that have been around TSF for a while, would have noticed my absence.
This was due to extreme medical issues, and daunting family issues; however, these are all resolved, and I have returned to TSF, particularly in the "A Team"; namely, The Articles Team.
So you all can expect to see around the forums more regularly now.

Kind Regards to All,


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Glad to have you back! :smile:


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Welcome back 

Glad everything is sorted now. The Articles section has changed quite a bit in the last few years and has grown in prominence so I'm sure we are glad to have an experienced staff member back in the fold.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Welcome back Dave, good to see you back


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Well, I haven't been here long enough to remember you, but welcome back anyway.:wave: I'm glad you got your issues resolved.:smile:


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

welcome back,


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Hello Dave :wave: Welcome back. I haven't been here long enough, but it's never too late. :smile: Glad you could mark your thread as Solved. :grin: See you around.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

A blast from the past! 

Fantastic to see you here Dave. I really look forward to working with you again.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

And I as a recent member have already benefited from your knowledge - so Welcome back!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Welcome back Chauffeur2, glad everything is finally resolved for you


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi Dave and welcome back! It's great to see you back at TSF again and I'm glad that things are on the up for you.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Good to see you back Dave. Glad to hear things are better for you. :wave:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Good to see a familiar face back! !


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Glad to see you back !

BG


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

BACK DAVE


----------



## Thrall (Feb 19, 2011)

Welcome back :smile:


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Welcome back!


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Welcome back!


----------



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

Welcome back .


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh, btw, welcome back. :wink: Sorry guys, I couldn't resist. :grin:


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

Welcome back, not met you myself yet but it's great to have some more experience on the A-team, where we put quill to parchment then some sorcery makes it into computer stuff!


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

I sincerely thank you all for your kind wishes, and I am really pleased to be back with The TSF Family.:blush:

Sincere Regards to all.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Welcome back, Dave.

Very nice to see you.

John


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks John,

:4-wave:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Welcome back nice to meet you


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

:4-wave: Thanks JT.


----------

